# 2016 rogue rear seat belt stuck out



## derekeh (Mar 6, 2016)

The rear center seat belt on our rogue will not retract and is all of the way out. What do I need to do to fix this? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

